# curl + security/ca_root_nss



## cbrace (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi all,

An app for reading RSS feeds that I installed on www/owncloud, called News, recently started generating SSL certificate error messages when trying to retrieve remote feeds.

I posted a message about this on on the developer's page on github. As I learned there, the error messages were being generated by curl, and I determined it was related to security/ca_root_nss

After some experimentation, relaxing the read permissions (-->644) on this file solved the problem:

```
-rwxr--r--  1 root  wheel  900648 Mar  4 18:32 /usr/local/share/certs/ca-root-nss.crt
```
Is this a packaging issue? I prefer to ask here first before contacting the maintainer of security/ca_root_nss

Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 11, 2016)

It already has 644 permissions on my systems.

The port uses INSTALL_DATA to install ca-root-nss.crt which defaults to 644. I don't know why it had different permissions for you.


----------



## trev (Apr 13, 2016)

tobik said:


> It already has 644 permissions on my systems.



+1


----------

